# I finally got off my rear...



## tmroczka (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I finally got off my **** and ordered a GIZMO!!! :toilet: I want to thank Ray for helping me out when I called earlier today. :jiggy: This baby is going to drive some old advents until I get some more $$ set aside to buy some better speakers. I'll keep everyone posted on how the GIZMO performs!!

Thanks again to Craig, Ray and the entire Tweak City Team

- Can't wait to get a pair of SCAMPS to shake the basement. :jiggy:
Tom


----------



## shloky (Aug 31, 2008)

Ditto. Ordered mine last Friday, screwed up the process (entirely my fault), and with Craig and Ray's help got it sorted out early this week, (they were great given the circumstances, and even helped my expedite shipping) and got it on Friday. 

Set up in a budget Polk R50 system right now, sounds great, and very impressed with the build quality. Will also put up a full review sometime in the future.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm glad everything worked out!


----------

